# How to program Duran Duran "Save a prayer" Nick Rhodes intro on Roland Juno 60 softsynth



## postpop (Apr 10, 2021)

How to program Duran Duran "Save a prayer" Nick Rhodes intro on Roland Juno 60 softsynth​


----------

